
Unpluq – Device to regain control over your smartphone - Unpluq
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/unplug/unplug-transform-your-phone-into-a-distraction-free-device
======
Unpluq
We started a project to reduce smartphone distraction 8 months ago, because we
got distracted by our phone so much during studying that we wanted to do
something about it. Unpluq helps you to regain control over your smartphone
usage. Through combining a physical key and Android software, it enables you
to decide when to transform your smartphone into a distraction-free device.
With Unpluq you will be able to spend time on the things you find meaningful
in life, since it enables you to focus without the distraction smartphones
inevitably bring along.

------
staz
Nice idea. But I would be a bit worried as my usb port tend to quickly get
flimsy

Just note about HN guideline, if you are presenting your own product your
title should have a "Show HN:" at the start.

